# Rubik's Cube Sporcle Challenge



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/StachuK1992/Cube_Methods

Enter all methods and sub-steps of methods (such as "f2l")


Then post how many you got.


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2009)

I got 33 and stopped playing with 7:00 to go or something, it's not bad. You missed BH though 
It took me a while to realise you had to enter in substeps too, I didn't actually read your post...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2009)

bleh
32 of 40


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, 28, that sucks.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 27, 2009)

I got 38 out of 46. 
You missed so many things

EJF2L
Kenneth big cube method
If you had CLS, why not ELS?
RouxByFour and 8355 are too obscure.
What do you mean by EO, why not also have CO, EPLL, ZBF2L, ZBLL...?
Freeslice
AVG edges for 5x5
commutator
R4 was not accepted as a synonym of sandwich
...


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 27, 2009)

29. I should have got at least another 3.


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 27, 2009)

Rofl RouxByFour
I got 29


----------



## Muesli (Sep 27, 2009)

Well. I got CFOP. Do I win?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I got 38 out of 46.
> You missed so many things
> 
> EJF2L
> ...



TFM should be an accepted answer for Triangular Francisco Method.
The proper name for "EO" is bad edges, or fix bad edges.
Heise is not thought of as a speed method.
HTA is more commonly known than 8355
Major facepalm for not including Commutators, as either a speed or BLD method.

@fanwuq: KBCM is no more obscure than rouxbyfour or 8355.
and I think rach officially changed the name to sandwich.

The ones I missed were EO, edges first, 8355, and TFM because I misspelled Francisco and Fransisco and assumed it wasn't there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Heise is not thought of as a speed method.



Didn't Waffle get like sub-20 or something with Heise? I seem to remember that he developed his Roux block building skills by doing Heise.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Heise is not thought of as a speed method.
> ...



only about 24-27 with heise. but i did use it to build up my block building.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2009)

Edited. Anything else?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2009)

40/50
I missed Tripod, OFOTA, Salvia, Stadler, JTLE, XG, RouxByFour, AVG, 8355 and Sexy Move


----------



## (X) (Sep 27, 2009)

I said Pochmann...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 27, 2009)

(X) said:


> I said Pochmann...



That reminds me, is there a New Pochmann?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > I said Pochmann...
> ...



old/classic pochmann

and

new pochmann is M2/R2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 27, 2009)

41... meh.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 28, 2009)

37/50! Omg.  Pretty good for me.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 8, 2010)

I will go ahead and bump this thread, I don't think it is necessary to make a new one. I made a new sporcle quiz; it asks for the names of the top 100 for 3x3 single. As usual, last names are acceptable, and I also have some nicknames as acceptable. Yes, this is somewhat useless knowledge, but I hope you all find it fun. 

I am open to any suggestions for more nicknames, and perhaps cutting it down to a smaller number or extending the time allowed (wouldn't be as challenging).

Here is the game.


----------



## Joël (May 8, 2010)

I got 31/50... I am a n00b...

I did get the "F2LL" btw, even though I have no idea why it's called that, and how many ppl use that name...

What on earth does 'Triangular Francisco' mean? I've been cubing for >6 years, but never heard of that. (Edit: No, don't answer that, I can use google myself, thank you)

And I didn't know sexy move was a sub-step of any method...


----------



## Robert-Y (May 8, 2010)

Gah, 40/100 on the top 100 single thing...

I got all of the UK cubers 

Didn't manage to get many of the Japanese and Americans even though I knew there were plenty...


----------



## kinch2002 (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!

http://www.sporcle.com/games/kinch2002/Rubiks_Cube_World_Record_Holders


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/kinch2002/Rubiks_Cube_World_Record_Holders



MultiBLD is 

I got 12 and then gave up.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/kinch2002/Rubiks_Cube_World_Record_Holders



Perfect on first try. 
I might make more of these quizzes as well; haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2010)

27/33

I couldn't spell the names of the pyraminx WR holders and I wasn't entirely sure about the names of the multi BLD, magic, and Sq-1 average WR holders.

At least I knew which country they were all from... (I think)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/kinch2002/Rubiks_Cube_World_Record_Holders



33/33 in 2:39 on first attempt 



Spoiler


----------



## dillonbladez (May 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> ...



naw wai I bet you used google


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



lolno


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 2, 2010)

Bump, made another one 

Link


----------



## Tomk (Jun 27, 2010)

Well... on the bright side I am now sub 20 at something in cubing other than the 2x2x2 and pyraminx


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2010)

I missed freeslice, 8355, tripod, TFM, and XG.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 27, 2010)

I got 40 missed, Triangular Francisco, Salvia, Commutators, RouxByFour, XG, SexyMove, Freeslice, M2, and Stadler


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/kinch2002/Rubiks_Cube_World_Record_Holders



Last names ought to be acceptable. Hell, first names in some cases. But yeah, it's good, I just wish I could do like most quizzes and only put in last names. Because I knew a lot more, but forgot the 1st name. (And I knew Master Magic single, he who shall not be named, but I blanked on his first name)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Bump, made another one
> 
> Link



1/61  (lars vandenbergh)


----------



## Tomk (Jun 27, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to hijack this thread to post the game I made. Name the World Record holders. It's pretty simple apart from some of the spellings!
> ...



I second that - How am I meant to know how to spell Erik's surname?


----------

